# Best Grade you have ever got?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

What is the best grade you have ever got?

for me - a C in maths and ICT.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

96% 
Calculus 1, round 2. I managed to get a 60 the first time, then took the same exact class the next semester.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

93% on every English literature essay I did in my last two years of school at 17-18. A*/100% as my final grade for my creative writing project I did at the same age, but I'm less proud of that. I worked harder on the lit essays.

Got a first on at least three university essays last year (can't remember the mark out of 100)... I didn't sit my exams though so I didn't pass the year. The work counted for nothing. Oh well, at least I know I wrote something good about Lolita.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Oh well, at least I know I wrote something good about *Lolita*.


I'm reading that at the moment. Brilliant book. Disturbing....but the way he (Nabokov) describes things is so interesting. Makes me wish I could understand all the French phases, though.

What did you write about it?


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

My best was a 125 out of 100, or some ridiculous number like that. Half the class failed the test so the teacher offered a lot of extra credit, which I did because **** it, didn't have anything else to do. That was like high school freshman math, idk might have been trig or algebra. Of course I didn't get all those extra points, rounded back down to 100.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Something in the 110-120% range. It was a cumulative homework grade, though; for psychology 100. In high school I actually got a few grades over 250% (I kid you not, but it wasn't a huge deal due to the assignments' low point values in the grand scheme). 

For a test, disregarding extra credit, I recently got a 100% on my Pyschology midterm. 

As you can see, psych is turning out to be my forte this semester. XD 

For an overall college course grade, it was something around 96% or 97%. Music seminar class, booyah! Being interested in a subject certainly helps in performance.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I got the class high score on a number of tests and overall for a number of classes, such as in Calculus, Algorithms And Data Structures, Biology, Economics, Contemporary Ethics, Geology, Palestinian-Israeli Conflict, and a bunch of others. Sometimes the professor would announce to the class that I got the high score. I remember one student calling me a "teacher's pet" as a result of this.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I got an A in surfing  , hardly academic but still an A


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I'm reading that at the moment. Brilliant book. Disturbing....but the way he (Nabokov) describes things is so interesting. Makes me wish I could understand all the French phases, though.
> 
> What did you write about it?


I can't remember exactly what my thesis was, but it was something to do with the concept of modernity. I have the file on my computer still but I know if I open it I'll only start picking faults and disagree with the good grade, so my argument is lost to the sands of time. :no

It's a great book. I got a lot out of it. One of these days I want to read it again.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> I can't remember exactly what my thesis was, but it was something to do with the concept of modernity. I have the file on my computer still but I know if I open it I'll only start picking faults and disagree with the good grade, so my argument is lost to the sands of time. :no
> 
> It's a great book. I got a lot out of it. One of these days I want to read it again.


I see :b I have a pet theory about Lord Of The Flies being a useful metaphor for Politics & International Relations/Military Strategy that sadly I haven't had the opportunity to subject anyone to yet. One day, maybe.

One thing that surprises me is how many seem to identify with the Lolita character's (initial, at least) attraction to Humbert (not that I'm judging them for it at all - good luck to them/whatever floats boats etc...). I guess I assumed that because he's such an immoral character, even people who are attracted to people much older than themselves would find him as repulsive as I do. I don't know...

I don't really have the vocabulary to explain what I mean...anyway I find the author's attention to detail very impressive, particularly when describing just how selfish Humbert is.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I see :b I have a pet theory about Lord Of The Flies being a useful metaphor for Politics & International Relations/Military Strategy that sadly I haven't had the opportunity to subject anyone to yet. One day, maybe.
> 
> One thing that surprises me is how many seem to identify with the Lolita character's (initial, at least) attraction to Humbert (not that I'm judging them for it at all - good luck to them/whatever floats boats etc...). I guess I assumed that because he's such an immoral character, even people who are attracted to people much older than themselves would find him as repulsive as I do. I don't know...
> 
> I don't really have the vocabulary to explain what I mean...anyway I find the author's attention to detail very impressive, particularly when describing just how selfish Humbert is.


About the identifying - do you mean the weird people who romanticise the Lolita/Humbert 'relationship', or do you mean that people empathise with it? I can understand her attraction to Humbert in the latter sense... I mean, she's a neglected kid with a **** home life, and he gives her attention and affection. He seems like a possible source of love, which she isn't getting from her mother. He is totally repulsive, but sometimes repulsive people are more attractive to latch on to when you're that particular type of lonely. She doesn't have any blueprint for a healthy parent-child relationship, let alone any other kind, so she'd seek out unhealthy ones for familiarity. I think a lot of people can identify with that.

If you mean the romanticising, though, or people wanting their own Humbert... those people are idiots who didn't understand the book, or have worrying morals, or both.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> About the identifying - do you mean the weird people who romanticise the Lolita/Humbert 'relationship', or do you mean that people empathise with it? I can understand her attraction to Humbert in the latter sense... I mean, she's a neglected kid with a **** home life, and he gives her attention and affection. He seems like a possible source of love, which she isn't getting from her mother. He is totally repulsive, but sometimes repulsive people are more attractive to latch on to when you're that particular type of lonely. She doesn't have any blueprint for a healthy parent-child relationship, let alone any other kind, so she'd seek out unhealthy ones for familiarity. I think a lot of people can identify with that.
> 
> If you mean the romanticising, though, or people wanting their own Humbert... those people are idiots who didn't understand the book, or have worrying morals, or both.


Yeah I mean the former. In some ways I don't want to look down on whatever....'kink'/roleplay fantasy I guess it is they might have (it's young women I'm mainly referring to. I saw some odd tumblr pages once :|) as long as they aren't doing anything illegal....but at the same time, you're right: It seems they are missing a lot of what the book is about....which is a little disturbing, given how obviously evil Humbert is.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ha! I bet I never got anything better than an A-


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

231/250 on the chemistry final which was the 3rd best grade out of 500+ students. That was 2 semesters ago.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I get 100s on everything now.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

As a final grade, or on a test?

As a final grade on my AP Calculus AB class I got a 95%. In college I don't know what my grade percentages were, I just know the letter grades so I can't share those. 

On a test, on my calc 3 class I got 100%.


----------



## Icantw8 (Nov 9, 2014)

98/100 on a History of Western Europe essay.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

once got 20 out of 20 in a maths test.


----------



## Jerusalem96 (Nov 22, 2014)

I got 100UMS in 13 A level modules.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Jerusalem96 said:


> I got 100UMS in 13 A level modules.


Damn. That's impressive.


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Not to brag but I was the first in history to ever get an A* (almost full marks) in Food Technology for my GCSE's.

For gods sake it was so easy I could do it in my grave, I don't know why people couldn't get past a D.
A couple of my dishes were sh*t anyway, I look back and cry at the crap I made lmao.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

We had a 1 block Nutrition course (about a month long) in medical school. I did not miss a single point.

So now I can make it sound more impressive than it is and say I got 100% in a class in medical school lol.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

A in English (half alevel)
A in Biology (I skipped retaking the practical, would've been A* otherwise in gcse)

Individual tests I got full marks in maybe 3-4 GCSE exams and my english coursework, 


I think most people could literally get better grades than I did in my 2 years of A Levels within 3 months though, maybe not the English though, I doubt I'd have done so well if I used though so much, though. My average GCSE would've been the lower end of a B and average A Level probably a D, because I failed 2 subjects and got E grades in two others. If I didn't want to die all the time I assume I'd have gotten decent grades.


----------



## vania31415 (Aug 30, 2014)

In highschool I got 100% on a maths test...in later studies I got 100% for small assignments, but for overall grades my highest was 90% in beginners spanish (a MUCH higher mark than I was getting in other subjects)


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Nearly all of my GCSE scores were exactly 80/100 (to get an A grade you needed 80). To me that's the perfect grade, since I mastered the balance of studying and being lazy xD


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Well i dont remember every single test (which i usually barely passed anyway) but on final grades, my best one was a B in english when i was 18. That really blew my mind. I didn't expect it at all as I had never had a one on one conversation with my teacher, so i had no idea how i did in that class. I was expecting an E, as i'm a person who only ever gets E's and F's. So yeah, that was amazing.
I also might've gotten a B in art when i was 15. I'm not sure because our grading system changed so i cant compare it. But it was either a B or a C. I was pretty damn chuffed about that.

I'm still annoyed that i never found out how i did on any of my important finals. I know i passed them all except maths when i was 15, but i wanna know so badly how bad or good i was :sigh


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

When I dropped out of college, I had a GPA of 3.8.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I got 100% for my final grade in religious studies. And I got a 99% in my midterm science class before I had to drop out.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Damn, I feel like an idiot after reading this thread.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

A C in Biology.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Going from a consistent D-grader in Maths to getting an A* at GCSE level. My GCSEs were mostly surprisingly good but that's the one I'm proudest of.


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

95% in signals and systems and 96% in calculus IV.


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

101%. the teacher made her tests super easy and i aced them all but then she would go through and delete questions so instead of getting 100% i got over that (probably doesnt make sense haha). it was cool cuz all i did in class was sleep and it was a major blow off


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

110 on a test where most of the other class failed. It was Pre-Calculus.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Most research papers throughout all of my years in schooling were written only about 2-4 days before the deadline (and sometimes just 1 day before) and usually end up with at least a 90/100, which is an A. The ones where you get 2+ months to write. Sometimes I think there is a god. You would think I would learn not to procrastinate by now but no, it's like a disease.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Not my best, but my two favorite comments on assignments:

"...your writing style is too salacious." 
On a research paper about violence in nursing homes.
adjective: *salacious*(of writing, pictures, or talk) treating sexual matters in an indecent way and typically conveying undue interest in or enjoyment of the subject.

"You missed the entire POINT!"
On a essay about the Tao, graded by my angry hippie professor.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I recently got close to 100% on an english essay that, I **** you not, did not have a conclusion. O_O I would've gotten a perfect grade had it have been finished. Time restrictions and ADHD had other plans for me, unfortunately. It's still a solid A+ though. My bull****ting skills have been honed to a tee. 

Best grade I've gotten has been a straight 100% for a science midterm in 9th grade.

Furthermore, most of the grades I've gotten in psych this year have been between 90 and 100%.

My best overall class grade in high school has been something like 92%.

I feel like I should note that I've been severely disadvantaged for the entirety of my schooling. These grades are more impressive when you take my schooling history into account.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I got a 1st on a uni essay twice. That's about the highest I've ever got.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

In a high school class I got a 120% or something like that, that teacher told me that I didn't even need to take the final to get an A. 

In 8th grade I scored a 100% on like a History final, the teacher was so shocked the she ran to me and hugged me on the last day of school. I felt so comfortable. 

With that being said I graduated high school with a 2.0, I did just enough to pass. The only few classes I can remember acing were P.E, Art, and Chemistry.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

100% on a few programming projects at university


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Best grade was finding out I got a 5 on my AP U.S. History exam. 

Recently: probably getting an A on my English 1303 paper and the teacher recommending that I submit it to the university writing competition.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why do some high school kids have GPAs that are over 4.0? How is that possible? Is it some bizarre form of grade inflation? You never see that with college students.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

komorikun said:


> Why do some high school kids have GPAs that are over 4.0? How is that possible? Is it some bizarre form of grade inflation? You never see that with college students.


You take honors, AP, or college courses lol. I scored a perfect 100 on a state standardized math test in the 8th grade and again in 10th grade. Yeah I'm a math geek. I scored 1210 on my SAT, which I think is pretty OK. (in the old scoring system)


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

100% on Geometry and Trigonometry when I applied for admission to a college. And ~93% on Algebra, not my strong point.

Btw, totally useless as I look back.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Finished two college courses with a 98%, both in the same semester. I actually got many 90s for my courses.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

C - as in total for Special Education. Btw, I'm African American. 


I took all my state tests in the lunch room with other Special Ed students for an extended time. 

Tests

English - 65
Science - 55
Science RCT - 30 - RCT - Regents Competency High School tests, or simply RCT's, are exit exams given to identified special education students with Individualized Education Programs.
Math - 65
Social Studies - 80 
AP Biology - Never got to take it, due to getting kicked out of the class for not keeping up with homework's and not getting good grades on tests. 

Class

English - 80
Science - 85
Social Studies - 90
Math - 70

Group Projects
English - 65
Social Studies - 90

Evaluation 

School Psychologist evaluated me and ask me if I speak another language other than English, and I told her the only language I speak is English.

No one wants to believe that the education system knowledge is incorrect, and the Artificial Intelligence is managing your education. I graduated HS in a predicament with an IEP Diploma at age 19, so I was in a shelter in NYC and having a hard time getting people to give me a job.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I had several 100% on different subject exams but I'll say that my best one was that lessons' exams which had 40 test questions on every exam and were in 40 minutes about grammar, paragraph and vocabulary of my first language. I only had 1-2 wrong answers on 4-6 exams in 2 semesters (I can't remember the exact amount of the exams). I think the questions weren't that hard but also weren't too easy. Some students from other classes were talking about me. :b


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I got a 100% in ninth grade geography.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

I got class high scores in a number of my math and comp sci classes at university. I also regularly got class high scores in many of my other classes. I think I got over 100% several times in calculus because my professor had to curve the tests. I got something like 105% on one of my calculus tests. Most of the class would have failed had the test not been curved. Good times ...


----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

146/100


It's insane I know. My first teacher had gotten fired and the sub that replaced her had to give us extra grades because we had NO grades in the grade book for 3 quarters (she would guess and always gave me a 65 in English....)

So, the substitute gave us ridiculous amount of points on our exams for answering REALLY easy questions. That week, my 65 for 3 quarters went to a high 90.

And 2 years later without that horrible teacher, I am now a 96 avg student in English.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Cashel said:


> I got a 100% in ninth grade geography.


Exact same for me too. My teacher was convinced I wouldn't top the class because I would barely pay attention in class. I would top it on almost every exam in grade 9-10. Never less than 2nd. Geography was my jam. Then my teacher left at the the end of grade 10, so I quit the class.

I also got 100% in my driving practical exam. Does that count?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

kivi said:


> I had several 100% on different subject exams but I'll say that my best one was that lessons' exams which had 40 test questions on every exam and were in 40 minutes about grammar, paragraph and vocabulary of my first language. I only had 1-2 wrong answers on 4-6 exams in 2 semesters (I can't remember the exact amount of the exams). I think the questions weren't that hard but also weren't too easy. Some students from other classes were talking about me. :b


What is your first language?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I got a couple of 100% during high school, and secondary school. I scored 100% pretty consistently in History, but also sometimes geographic back then.. I hung around 90% in Maths and sciences, but didn't score especially good in subjects where you had to write stories and discuss a specific theme, like in the subject "English" and the subject of my own mother tongue.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Demon Soul said:


> What is your first language?


Turkish. It has very different grammar and vocabulary (there're many French words though) from English and other popular European languages.


----------



## Zalkeys (Nov 2, 2015)

113% and 103% overall in math and science respectively in the same semester. There wasn't a lot of extra credit for the math, I just got 100s throughout the course. I was proud that I managed to do well with both.


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

I got a 98% on my Biology research paper in grade 12.. that was my highest mark in high school. But as for classes, I got a 97% in grade 10 math. I had 102% in grade 8 math too.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh wow, reading through all these replies makes me feel like a dumbass piece of **** lol

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Not sure if it was my highest overall, but the highest I remember (that was most impressive) was my 103% in my college Calculus course.  The professor gave bonus points to whoever scored the highest on each of the exam in the class (thus the +3%). (That was my cumulative score for the semester...not just one exam).


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Over 100% in both of my anatomy and physiology classes.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Duuudeee haha that's awesome. Calc is hard!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

A+ in religion, but that's because I attended a Catholic high school and I'm not even Catholic! Amazing eh?


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

I try to do my best to improve my grades but honestly sometimes I have no time for essay writing. I use writing service . I can always rely on their help. PS last time I got A for essay


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I think over 100% in a Uni course due to extra credit. I believe it doesn't matter really, as it's how you apply it to the real world.


----------



## BlankMind (Oct 23, 2016)

100% in some differential equations exams, full marks in some A level modules. It counts for **** in the real world or so I have found.


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

Every grade I got in science, throughout both elementary and middle school(well technically it was an K-8 school) was either an A or a B(my science teachers back when I was still in public school were horrible at teaching science. I did not like any of the material we were learning because it was either too boring, or too easy, or they didn't even explain it properly), in grade 8.
I have mainly gotten A's and B's in all of my science classes, but our grade 8 science teacher was very strict. Getting an A on both all your tests and notes was very rare, but I did it! I got the highest science average in my class, and one of the highest out of our whole grade!

The first time we got all our notes marked, and handed back to us, nearly all of the kids got a B+ or lower, but I got an A on my notes(I was only one of three people who managed to do so), that was great. 

If I can survive my grade 8 science teacher, than I should be able to survive grade 9 Pre-AP science, I hope...


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

Farideh said:


> A+ in religion, but that's because I attended a Catholic high school and I'm not even Catholic! Amazing eh?


Not really since religion is a pretty easy subject.... Not trying to be rude here.


----------



## SerialPillock (Mar 17, 2017)

This is probably going to sound dumb but I think the best grade/thing I ever got was a "merit". Think the actual grade itself was some crap but the thing was the teacher realised I was trying and it as hard for me instead of just being like "wow you suck".


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I got A's in a lot of subjects.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I got above 100 in some art class in high school.


----------

